# 10-Sp cassette - freehub compatability...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Very interesting chart on what 10-speed cassettes will fit what freehubs - especially for the wheels. - TF

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...03.File.tmp/9_10sp cs_fh_wh compatibility.pdf


----------

